
Uptime Funk – Best Sysadmin Parody Video Ever - rlemaitre
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/1/10/uptime-funk-best-sysadmin-parody-video-ever.html
======
Zekio
Now that have to give people a smile on their face :)

